# Free sample contract for you!!!!!!!



## FireParm84 (Jan 20, 2005)

I always see people asking for sample contracts and for some reason no one wants to share. I have attached a sample contract that I have, that someone shared with me in the past. This is the one that I use. I hope it helps. Happy plowing!


----------



## bounty21061 (Sep 12, 2005)

FireParm84 said:


> I always see people asking for sample contracts and for some reason no one wants to share. I have attached a sample contract that I have, that someone shared with me in the past. This is the one that I use. I hope it helps. Happy plowing!


where is it at


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

FireParm84 said:


> I always see people asking for sample contracts and for some reason no one wants to share. I have attached a sample contract that I have, that someone shared with me in the past. This is the one that I use. I hope it helps. Happy plowing!


Yeah, Im not seeing one...


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Some files like I think Excel are not attachable. You will need to put it into a zip file and attach that.


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

And nobody with a brain will open a .zip file on a website... Too many virus possibilities.


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

You can download the zip, scan it before opening it and if it's clean your all set.


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

Playboy said:


> You can download the zip, scan it before opening it and if it's clean your all set.


Good point. I just don't like to even download them to my PC at all. A little paranoid, I know...


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I hear ya but this is what anti virus software is all about. Getting a virus from this site would be a whole lot easier to track (the sender) then it would be to get a virus from lord knows where.
You need a valid email address for become a member. This guy now has 8 posts. I know it's only 8 but at least he's not a one post spammer. If the zip is posted i can DL, scan it and verify it is good if any one is scared to DL it.


----------



## FireParm84 (Jan 20, 2005)

*follow up on contract*

It did not attach for some reason. Feel free to email me at 
[email protected] and i will send you a copy of the one I use.


----------



## Joe Langton (Nov 22, 2005)

Would it be possible for you to send a copy to me. My email is [email protected].


----------



## yankees1 (Nov 16, 2005)

fireparm can you email me a copy as well? just getting started in ct. thanx


----------



## yankees1 (Nov 16, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

were in ct?????


----------



## yankees1 (Nov 16, 2005)

im in norwalk


----------



## 345HEMI (Oct 19, 2005)

i could use one, trying to get ideas on how others are doing it! thanks. [email protected]


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Me too Please and Thank You. [email protected]


----------



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

Could you send one my way?? 
Thanks Ryan:waving:

[email protected]


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Mee too? [email protected]


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

check here guys

www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=28625&highlight=contract+ebay


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

All this and no one can post it?????


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

JPMAKO said:


> Save your money.
> 
> Here is a link to my 2005 Service Agreement. Page 3 is my "Service Guide" that I also send to people with the contract.


Thank JPMAKO for the contract


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

this is The Land of The Free and The Home of the Brave!

Quit hiding behind your monitors, and ante-up and post your (obscured) Snow & Ice Mgmt Agreements like we did.

Post 'em in our thread, "Elements" Forum:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30996


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey fireparm could you shoot a copy of that contract to [email protected] It would be greatly helpful.

Ryan


----------

